# FEATURE REQUEST: IR Remote (or complete codes for download)



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

I'm quite surprised this was not a 'given'..supporting IR should be a basic feature IMO. There are so many Pronto (and other) users that are not going to be happy with this lack of support.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey Jim,

I'm working on this for Pronto users. A couple of weeks from now, I'll have a complete set of IR codes posted for Pronto users for remote addresses 1-16.


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> I'm working on this for Pronto users. A couple of weeks from now, I'll have a complete set of IR codes posted for Pronto users for remote addresses 1-16.


Mark,

Very cool..your work with this is going to be very appreciated--its just a shame that it has to be your work and not Dish's.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jim, I'm viewing this as a team effort. I'm here to support you, the internet community users as much as I possibly can with the tools and knowledge that I have.


----------



## WadeSc (Dec 16, 2003)

This lack of IR support is a major inconvenience for the many people who use universal IR remotes. Maybe a 721 remote could be included in the 921 package for a quick remedy to this problem.


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

You can just go to www.remotecentral.com and pull the 721 codes for your model of remote.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

BarryO said:


> You can just go to www.remotecentral.com and pull the 721 codes for your model of remote.


Does anyone else out there have the AV3000? If so, has anyone figured out how to make it work with the 921?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Whoops...split out the wrong post from this thread.

Bytre had posted: As an MX-500 user, I don't have the option of downloading codes, so some Dish provided solution is requested on my part.

Sorry bout that!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

srrobinson2 - ask your question in Dish DVR forum please. It belongs there, rather than in this thread.


----------



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)

Not just IR but support for discrete codes would be nice. This makes setting-up a universal remote MUCH easier.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> srrobinson2 - ask your question in Dish DVR forum please. It belongs there, rather than in this thread.


Why don't the other questions about universal remote interaction with the 921 also belong there? I guess I thought 921 relevant issues were okay for this thread. I will re-post in the other forum, however.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I asked you to post in the other forum because you'll have a better shot at getting an answer, in my opinion, than you will have here. If I had the sony remote, I'd give you an answer, but I don't.


----------

